# WIN 10 major update just installed, now IE slooooow



## SteveinSac (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all; I just downloaded the latest WIN 10 major Update Monday, took 90 minutes to Install. Problem now, the IE 11 Internet is slow as molasses, some pages take forever to load. Is there something running in the background now I can turn off? I hope so, something sure is gumming up the works; Internet was like greased lightning before the Update. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How does it respond when using Edge?


----------



## SteveinSac (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Dave, just tried EDGE, works fine, normal good speed, BUT I prefer IE, always have for ease of use, Edge not user-friendly, in case you say "well just use Edge"! IE was A-Ok 'til the big Windows update this week, so I assume something's running back there now. Any advice? Thanks, Steve


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I agree, I use EI but at times I have tried Edge but not my basket.
I am using IE on a Windows 10 64 bit Creator machine.

You might try and do a Reset of IE
Go to Tools, Options and then the Advance tab.
There you should click on the Reset icon.
This will reset IE back to the Defaults, so any tweaking you have done will be gone.

Also what AV program and other protection programs are you running?


----------



## SteveinSac (Dec 18, 2012)

I have Norton AV, but I see W>Defender is also active, are they working together or cause friction/slowing?? I also use Spyware Blaster and CCleaner, those I do manually. I sure hate to reset IE and lose 100's of favorites, etc I took years to build. I'm trying to wean myself over to EDGE, but 63-yr-old 'dinosaurs' hate change! Still, everything was fine 'til Windows 10 sent BIG update, they gummed up the works. Still hoping something's running I don't need/want, and I can turn it off. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You will NOT lose your favorites.

Defender is for Windows 8 and before and Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) is for Windows 10, are you running MSE?

But NO you should NOT be using both Norton's and Defender. I have NOT used Norton's in many years, as it would take over your machine and would run REAL slow.
With Windows 7 Defender and Windows 10 I use the MSE and they are free and do a good job of it.

When I got my Windows 10 machine, it has been a good running one at that. Even after upgrading to Creator, I see no slowing down.

I think that Norton's just may be your issue.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

@DaveA isn't it the other way around, MSE for 7 and Windows Defender for 10 ?


----------



## ViruZ (Jul 11, 2014)

managed said:


> @DaveA isn't it the other way around, MSE for 7 and Windows Defender for 10 ?


Yes it actually is. MSE is for windows 8 and a few previous versions.

Hey @SteveinSac check your task manager and see if there is an excessive amount of CPU Usage when running IE10, Another recommendation would be switching to google chrome or a more reliable browser


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

To check for background programs running there are 2 things to check.

a) look in task manager > start up tab 

b) use MS Sysinternals AutoRuns which lists most all of the background running programs.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

managed said:


> @DaveA isn't it the other way around, MSE for 7 and Windows Defender for 10 ?


You are so correct


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

DaveA said:


> You are so correct


Been there done that, just wanted to avoid confusion.


----------



## SteveinSac (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi back, all; to VI, I checked the Task MGR, when EDGE is open, all CPU's down the line are 0% or >1.% usage; then, I closed EDGE and opened IE 11, then looked again at Task MGR... YIKES! IE showed 53% usage! Wow, what the heck is going on there? Does IE need to be reset, and will that stop the massive and excessive usage %? I wrote Microsoft to ask them what they did to my IE (with the giant WIN 10 update), no reply as yet. Thanks, your opinion please. Steve


----------



## SteveinSac (Dec 18, 2012)

To add: I see the excessive IE CPU last just a few minutes, then settles back down. This I think is when IE is loading a page, which takes 1-2 minutes , during that struggle CPU surges. Hope this clarifies, Steve.


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

If it is not a virus/malware issue (and I hate Edge), have you tried using another browser outside of IE? I was at a Microsoft seminar not long ago, and they are slowly going to be stopping support for IE. Do you have to use IE? Have you looked at alternatives like Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## SteveinSac (Dec 18, 2012)

Lanctus; that explains a lot to me, I now think Microsoft purposely gummed up IE in that last WIN 10 Update to get people to move away from using it, eventually ending support as you say. IE has been great for years, but I see the "writing-on-the-wall" and am weaning myself off IE and onto Edge for now, it's working lightning-fast. Great discussion here with sage advice, thanks to TechGuy for this valuable resource! Steve in Folsom, CA.


----------



## ViruZ (Jul 11, 2014)

SteveinSac said:


> Lanctus; that explains a lot to me, I now think Microsoft purposely gummed up IE in that last WIN 10 Update to get people to move away from using it, eventually ending support as you say. IE has been great for years, but I see the "writing-on-the-wall" and am weaning myself off IE and onto Edge for now, it's working lightning-fast. Great discussion here with sage advice, thanks to TechGuy for this valuable resource! Steve in Folsom, CA.


Glad to have been of assistance Steve!


----------



## SteveinSac (Dec 18, 2012)

BTW, a quick update; I did try to reset IE to default settings, and.......... it did NOT work! It's as slow as ever, no change, so I'll go over the Edge for now! Thanks.


----------



## ViruZ (Jul 11, 2014)

SteveinSac said:


> BTW, a quick update; I did try to reset IE to default settings, and.......... it did NOT work! It's as slow as ever, no change, so I'll go over the Edge for now! Thanks.


you should really look into chrome or firefox mate


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

@ViruZ not appropriate to tell a user to change browser when he is asking for help with a specific browser
How would you like it if you went to garage with a problem with your Fiat car and they said use a Ford car for example.

If you cannot help with the specific query then do not reply at all


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

ViruZ said:


> Yes it actually is. MSE is for windows 8 and a few previous versions.
> 
> Hey @SteveinSac check your task manager and see if there is an excessive amount of CPU Usage when running IE10, Another recommendation would be switching to google chrome or a more reliable browser


No you have it totally wrong
MSE is ONLY for W7
Windows defender is the built in AV on W8 / W8.1 & W10

Do not tell a user to change browsers when they ask for help with a specific browser.


----------

